# Mental Health Check



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

*So, how are you doing now?

*


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm okay.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I'm okay.


Glad to hear it.  I am too.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm okay!


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Meh here, but not over the virus!  Wife will be doing therapy for hip, but therapist also said she was reluctant that it will work. Just tired seeing her in pain!


----------



## Devi (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm new-ish here, but I'm okay, too.

@DannyDoughboy -- I hope your wife is okay; heals well and all that.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Devi said:


> I'm new-ish here, but I'm okay, too.
> 
> @DannyDoughboy -- I hope your wife is okay; heals well and all that.



Thank you very much, and I'm new-ish also....Mamma will be fine, I have no doubts,  and this too shall pass....I'm sure surgery will be in the near future though....


----------



## Judycat (Apr 30, 2020)

Blah there's no hope...but I'm fine.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 30, 2020)

Okay here!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2020)

I'm okay!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 1, 2020)

Doin' OK, could use a shave though.


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2020)

I'm all over the place.  Some days doing great, some days okay, and some days kinda cranky.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 1, 2020)

I'm okay - But, wouldn't it be wonderful to see most people answer, "I'm doing great!"


----------



## Keesha (May 1, 2020)

I’m doing ok.
Our dogs and cat think this is awesome. They get their daddy home 50% more. I bet there are a lot of happy pets lately.


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m doing ok.
> Our dogs and cat think this is awesome. They get their daddy home 50% more. I bet there are a lot of happy pets lately.


My dog is thrilled.


----------



## MickaC (May 1, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Meh here, but not over the virus!  Wife will be doing therapy for hip, but therapist also said she was reluctant that it will work. Just tired seeing her in pain!


Sorry you and your wife are going through what you are. Hope for the best to both of you soon.


----------



## MickaC (May 1, 2020)

All good here, not really anything to complain about. That's a good thing, right..... Try to continue staying safe and well as much as possible, everyone.


----------



## MickaC (May 1, 2020)

@DannyDoughboy  I understand the pain your wife is going through, i'm guessing that her need is a hip replacement. Please encourage her to do this surgery, the miracle when she awakes from the surgery, will be instant pain relief from her joint, true, she will have a certain amount from her muscle and nerves from the incision, and rehab is very important after, she will have bending restrictions until her muscles and nerves knit back together, but will be greatly worth it. Don't know what kind wait she will have, sadly, same as here, the wait is terrible, depending on the wait.

In 2014 i had my left knee replaced...in 2016 had my right knee replaced...never been sorry. 
I am in need of both hips done as well, but because i live alone and half 3 dogs, great deal of planning needs to be done, so i'm putting it off for right now, deleting some of my activities which causes more pain, if it comes to be unbearable, i do have some priority on the waitlist considering i've had both knees done and have been doctoring for a number of years.

Hope your episode with the virus comes to an soon.      Take care to yourself and your wife.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m doing ok.
> Our dogs and cat think this is awesome. They get their daddy home 50% more. I bet there are a lot of happy pets lately.


Yes, the pets are the ones truly happy now!  ❣


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm all over the place.  Some days doing great, some days okay, and some days kinda cranky.


I know what you mean, that's me lately, too...I feel not bad, then antsy, then worried, then on the down side, then better later...yeesh..it can get to you! @StarSong


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Meh here, but not over the virus!  Wife will be doing therapy for hip, but therapist also said she was reluctant that it will work. Just tired seeing her in pain!


Didn't know you had the virus..how are you feeling?  @DannyDoughboy


----------



## Fiona (May 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm all over the place.  Some days doing great, some days okay, and some days kinda cranky.



I'm all over the place, too. Certainly dealing with a lot more anxiety than usual, certainly not doing as much artwork as I'd like to be, but overall... trying to be accepting of the situation.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (May 1, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Didn't know you had the virus..how are you feeling?  @DannyDoughboy



@Ruthanne : oh, no!  So sorry if I confused you,. I don't have the virus!  My wife is having hip issues, lot of pain, and just started therapy, as per protocol, but we assume she will need surgery.  Hope that helps!


----------



## DannyDoughboy (May 1, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @DannyDoughboy  I understand the pain your wife is going through, i'm guessing that her need is a hip replacement. Please encourage her to do this surgery, the miracle when she awakes from the surgery, will be instant pain relief from her joint, true, she will have a certain amount from her muscle and nerves from the incision, and rehab is very important after, she will have bending restrictions until her muscles and nerves knit back together, but will be greatly worth it. Don't know what kind wait she will have, sadly, same as here, the wait is terrible, depending on the wait.
> 
> In 2014 i had my left knee replaced...in 2016 had my right knee replaced...never been sorry.
> I am in need of both hips done as well, but because i live alone and half 3 dogs, great deal of planning needs to be done, so i'm putting it off for right now, deleting some of my activities which causes more pain, if it comes to be unbearable, i do have some priority on the waitlist considering i've had both knees done and have been doctoring for a number of years.
> ...



No virus here, I think my post may have confused some, but I wrote 'meh' because of watching wife go through pain...She started therapy, as per protocol for insurance purpose, but they do believe surgery is in the near future....Glad to hear you have done so well with you knee surgeries, and that you have 3 good companions to keep you company...Cheers, Dan


----------



## Marie5656 (May 1, 2020)

I have had my ups and downs. Went through a depression back in mid March. But now I am hanging in there. Trying to find things to do to keep myself occupied, helps


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 1, 2020)

I’m sitting here in my Malibu mansion high on a bluff overlooking the deep blue Pacific.  The soft hum of the infinity pools pump.  Watching the waves on the ocean crest from my lounge chair. The palm trees gently swaying in the golden sunset.  Slowly drinking a bottle of expensive Cabernet.

I am struggling deeply because my winery has slowed down production and I fear that my reserves might get low.  Well, we all have troubles, I’m hanging on.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> @Ruthanne : oh, no!  So sorry if I confused you,. I don't have the virus!  My wife is having hip issues, lot of pain, and just started therapy, as per protocol, but we assume she will need surgery.  Hope that helps!


So glad you are well without the virus.  Sorry about your wife's pain and prognosis.  I hope she will get all she needs.  I know a person who had both sides of the hips replaced and he is doing very good and has been out of pain a year or so now.  He manages the apt. place here.  I think most people getting hip replacement now a days do a lot better than they used to many years ago.  Best wishes to her and you!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> I’m sitting here in my Malibu mansion high on a bluff overlooking the deep blue Pacific.  The soft hum of the infinity pools pump.  Watching the waves on the ocean crest from my lounge chair. The palm trees gently swaying in the golden sunset.  Slowly drinking a bottle of expensive Cabernet.
> 
> I am struggling deeply because my winery has slowed down production and I fear that my reserves might get low.  Well, we all have troubles, I’m hanging on.


I hear your fears and struggle and I truly hope things will get better for you.  Doesn't everyone need wine these days?  Why have they slowed production?  I'm glad you posted about it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I have had my ups and downs. Went through a depression back in mid March. But now I am hanging in there. Trying to find things to do to keep myself occupied, helps


I'm glad you are hanging in there Marie.  It's great you keep busy, I've been doing that as much as I can, too.  Yes, it does help.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

Fiona said:


> I'm all over the place, too. Certainly dealing with a lot more anxiety than usual, certainly not doing as much artwork as I'd like to be, but overall... trying to be accepting of the situation.


Yes, the anxiety can get very intense and can keep us from doing things at times.  I like to do artwork, too, but haven't in some time.  Acceptance is a good thing.


----------



## Pecos (May 1, 2020)

We are OK, but getting a bit tired of this.


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2020)

I'm riding a roller coaster.  Some days I'm up, some days I'm in the slough of despond (and this pilgrim doesn't see a lot of progress).  

This week, I find myself getting weepy a lot. A commercial can make me cry.  

Today, we went to the beach.  I'm up.  The negative ions did the trick, I think.  

Tomorrow?  We'll see.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 1, 2020)

Doing great here, don't have much to do with what is going on out there. 
Being very careful when I go to town.


----------



## Robert59 (May 1, 2020)

Doing good for someone that just had shots put in there eyes from my eye doctor and living with a person that has Bipolar and not taking her medicine like they should.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'm riding a roller coaster.  Some days I'm up, some days I'm in the slough of despond (and this pilgrim doesn't see a lot of progress).
> 
> This week, I find myself getting weepy a lot. A commercial can make me cry.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the beach helped jujube.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 1, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Doing good for someone that just had shots put in there eyes from my eye doctor and living with a person that has Bipolar and not taking her medicine like they should.


I hope things will get better at your place..


----------

